# Duratrax Sprint ESC- HELP!!



## nathanschmoekel

I just got an Evader (long story) without a manual and can't get it to go...best I can tell its all stock, very clean, but looks like it worked at some point because the tires are dirty and the steering servo gears are torched.

Plug in the charged battery...
ESC power switch works, runs the reciever and steering servo, but lights on the ESC (red/green) dont light and the motor is not going. 

Also tried a seperate power supply for the reciever and disabled the bec +wire because I thought the arm time for my 2.4ghz radio might be the cause....still nothing. I don't see any buttons or other switches for set-up on the ESC. 

Changed out motor....same. Opened up the esc case to have a look and it looks perfect...no dust or dirt and nothing looks smoked.

Any suggestions??


----------



## shintastrife

witch evader ext exb or st?


----------



## nathanschmoekel

ST (according to the window decal on the body)


----------



## shintastrife

like i said in the pm test the motor it self if its work. the take a volt meter and test the esc some times every thing looks find. but there can be a brake some time you cant see. 

i say just switch it to brushless if you cant get it to work. and to the the duratraxs wed site and send the tech a message. i have not prob when i had the sprint ecs in my ext.


----------



## nathanschmoekel

Ya...thanks for that

*HEY ANY BODY GOT A MANUAL FOR ONE OF THESE THINGS??*

I know my way around RC equipment in general and am not a newbe. I understand the concept (in use here) of isolating the bad part by making sure everything but the offending component actually works. If the ESC is shot, then fine....I just don't want to throw away good parts simply for lack of understanding. 

The point here is that I have no manual and am wondering if there are any "secret" tricks to get the esc to run. Some of my airplane esc's have settings that are accessed through certain movements of the throttle stick and beeps etc. You know...things you might find out about in a MANUAL

As to using a volt meter to test the ESC....without a skematic of some kind, I find that advise fairly useless. Perhaps you are talking continuity checks along the circut board pathways? Most of those are unacessable without desoldering the wiring and cooling fins anyhow. That would possibly be in the "more harm than good" or "last resort" department. As it stands, this low end part is probably not worth the time I'm taking to type about it.


----------



## TamiyaKing

I have a manual for it i have the st and the bx they are quite simple when the battery is first plugged in on the manual it says to hold the foward position until the light turns green then the same for the reverse ill try to see if i can send a pic of the manual to help you out,im not that computer savy.


----------



## nathanschmoekel

sombody PM'd me a link to the manual on line....who knew?

Acording to that the green light should come on for one second when power is first hooked up. during that first light the throttle may be moved to the full positions for calibration.

I'm not getting the first flash of green so I think I'm out of luck.


----------



## TamiyaKing

Just a tip ALWAYS check the simple things.


----------



## trackman

TamiyaKing said:


> I have a manual for it i have the st and the bx they are quite simple when the battery is first plugged in on the manual it says to hold the foward position until the light turns green


Been a while since I have seen or read the manual, but seems it said something to about unplugging the motor wires from the esc.

Something like disconnect motor wires from the motor then add and plug a charged battery to the esc , Turn radio on, turn esc on and during the first second push the throttle in the reverse position for 2 seconds.....

As I recall it seems that the earlier manuals gave some incorrect info for the radio/esc programming procedures.
Edit : It was the manual and video that came with it that had 2 different procedures and only one procedure would work; Think it was the video procedure that worked.


----------



## TamiyaKing

As a matter of fact your right i do still have the video as well and it did have 2 different ways good call.


----------



## nathanschmoekel

I also tried motor disconected.......but still I've never had the LED's flash on under any circumstances.

She's dead JIM! Davy Jone's locker. KAPUT!!

end thread

tHANKS FOR ALL THE HELP:wave:


----------

